# Boat Capsized At South Jetty Yesterday... I Rescued All Three People



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Here is the story.... Yesterday was pretty surreal and extremely adventurous, I forgot to post.

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/local&id=9302270


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Heard about it yesterday. Good thing you were in the area.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Way to go that is a happy ending. Green to you.Glad to here all are OK.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It is human nature that you feel good.
We are proud of you.
And extended families of 3 people are very happy!


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Great job. A lot of people out there would not have known what to do. Glad everyone was rescued safely.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Deal! :clover:


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Way to be alert out there.









After reading the short article all I could think of was that poor person w/ the busted leg and how many times that person was moved before someone could actually set their leg.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Way to go bud


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

way to go! glad you were close to em.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If I was one of the folks you helped,I'd be naming a kid or a street ,something after you.I'm no way religous,but it's almost like God put you there for them.


----------



## 93Whaler (Sep 13, 2013)

Good job captain!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

good job


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good job


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

peckerwood said:


> If I was one of the folks you helped,I'd be naming a kid or a street ,something after you.I'm no way religous,but it's almost like God put you there for them.


No doubt. Great job to the OP.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

great job !


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

green to you bro


----------



## johnybass (Aug 25, 2005)

Right on, great story, too many stories of drownings in the bays, they are lucky you were there. I wonder how long you can tread water with a broken leg combined with the shock of getting turned over in a speed boat


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Another situation where an everyday type of person becomes someone's hero.

Way to go.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

That's awesome man!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Was it at the jetties, or in the bay? How did the guy break a leg?


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Glad this story had a happy ending. Good job. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Not a word mentioned about anyone wearing a PFD....hummmmmmmmm!! good job


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Wtg!! So thankful you were in the right place at the right time and could render aid. 

Kudos, sir, for answering the call.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

The title of the article said:
*Good Samaritan helps US Coast Guard rescue three people after boat capsizes in Galveston Bay*

It should have said:

*US Coast Guard helps Good Samaritan rescue three people after boat capsizes in Galveston Bay*

I salute your sir. YOU are a hero!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Great Story! With all the bad news about bad people, it is refreshing to hear about someone who still cares about others. Great Job by you. :cheers: 
2cooler to the rescue!!!!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome!! Very chivalrous actions!!


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Way to go! Greenies your way!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Great job Capt.

I'm curious what kind of boat they were running and what caused it to capsize?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Good job Captain. I Plucked four off the north jetty a couple years ago.


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Proud of you Captain!!:brew2::brew2:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Kudos to Capt. Postel for doing the right thing.. Also might be of interest to all boating 2coolers that they are REQUIRED to come to the assistance of other boaters in distress so long as they are not endangering their own craft or crew......

------------------------------------------------------------------------

_"International obligations of the shipmaster
This section contains relevant obligations and definitions as defined
under international law.
The shipmaster has an obligation to render assistance to those in
distress at sea without regard to their nationality, status or the
circumstances in which they are found. This is a longstanding
maritime tradition as well as an obligation enshrined in international
law. Compliance with this obligation is essential to preserve the
integrity of maritime search and rescue services."_

---------------------------------------------------------------------

AND...if you are in Canadian waters you *BETTER* try to help...LOL

------------------------------------------------------------------------

_"To begin with, $999,500 is one difference between the former Canada Shipping Act and the CSA 2001. That is the difference, between the old and the new legislation, in permitted penalties that a master of a Canadian vessel, or any vessel in Canada, suffers as a result of a breach of their duty to render assistance at sea.
*Formerly $500, the maximum fine is now $1,000,000."*_


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

The guys I rescued were very grateful and so was the CG. The weird thing that sticks in my mind was there was another boat on scene but he said he couldn't pick them up cause he didn't have enough life jackets on board. I told him to move out of the way and I would get em. I was really scatchin my head on that one, to tell the truth I looked at that guy like he was missing a few crucial brain parts.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good job sir


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Great job!!!! But I have to ask what happened to make the boat capsize in the first place? Was it taking on water or was it rough? 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> The guys I rescued were very grateful and so was the CG. The weird thing that sticks in my mind was there was another boat on scene but he said he couldn't pick them up cause he didn't have enough life jackets on board. I told him to move out of the way and I would get em. I was really scatchin my head on that one, to tell the truth I looked at that guy like he was missing a few crucial brain parts.


Really...What a Mucking Foron.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good job green to you.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Sorry Fellas, I definitely know how we all want to know every detail about a situation, but I was pretty spent yesterday, so I'll give the whole story, and add some pics....


So I had a Father/Son trip yesterday, they wanted to go bull red fishing and just have a good time out on the water. So we headed to the South Jetty. I fished out there the day before and we were basically blown off the water. Winds were pumping hard straight out of the E/NE, and the swells were HUGE! Well, Saturday came, and the winds subsided just a hair, but the swells out there were still really big. At least 4-5 foot swells. I told them I wanted to stop at the South Jetty first, and if it got to big out there, we would try the North Jetty. So we set anchor at my honey hole, not quite to the end of the Jetty, maybe 500 yds or so from the end, and about 100 yds or so from the rocks, on the channel side. I see a bunch of boats on the Gulf side, and I see one boat directly across the rocks from me. As I was casting out the first line, I heard some hooping/hollering behind me, I was thinking, good, somebody just caught a nice fish.... So I continued to let my line out, and set my drag and clicker, went to put the rod in the rod holder, and heard the hollering again. When I looked over, I saw three guys on the rocks, waving their hands in the air, and I noticed their boat was flipped over, all I could see was the bottom of the hull. I was like, holy ****, their boat just capsized. I instructed my client's 15 year old son to reel our line in as quick as he could. I hailed the USCG on my VHF radio at 8:35 am to advise them of the situation, and we pulled anchor, almost simultaneously. As I headed toward the guys, I was letting them know I had already called the Coast Guard, and help was coming. 

That is when it got pretty hairy. I got closer to them, and the swells were thrashing these guys around on the rocks, they were pinned between their boat and the jetty rocks. And one guy yells out, " We need help, his leg is broken, please help us!" I advised USCG, but I was like Dang, we ain't got time to wait. So I had the Father on my boat get the life ring buoy out, and I instructed him to grab a dock line from the back compartment. I took the line, and quickly looped the line around the life ring. I carry one of those big 30" Jim Buoy Life Rings. So I told my guy, I am gonna motor us up as close as possible, and you throw the life ring out to them, then we will reverse away from the rocks, and we will pull them to us. So I motored up close to them, the swells were still thrashing them around, and kept pushing their boat on top of them. At one point, right before we actually threw the ring, a huge swell came over the rocks, and two of the guys got washed off the jetty rocks, but then pushed them back up on to them. Man, I was really thinking that was it for them two, but thank you Jesus, the swell pushed them back up, and that is when we threw the ring. When they got the ring, two of the guys grabbed onto it, and took the leap of faith off the rocks into the thrashing waters. I quickly threw it in reverse, and my customer began pulling them towards the boat. As they got closer, I started giving them instructions, telling them they were safe, just hold on a little longer. I then had the 15 year old son, get the boarding ladder out, the kind you just hang over the side, and then we had the guys at the boat, and the ladder out. I then had the 15 year old get me a life jacket for the man that didn't have one, and I put it on him while he was in the water, just in case he got separated from us. The two were extremely exhausted, and they were telling me, " Please don't let us die, Please!" I yelled to them in a very stern voice, "HEY, YOU ARE GOOD, I GOT YOU, JUST HANG ON AND WE WILL GET YOU IN THE BOAT" They had such a helpless demeanor, so I didn't want them to give up. 

So ladder is out, but we got a guy with a broke leg, and he is telling me he can't feel either of his legs. I told my customer, we are gonna have to pull him in, so we leaned out to get as much of his arms and shoulders as possible, I grabbed his belt, and we pulled him inside the boat, it was a challenge, but we got it done. Now we had to get the second guy in. And he was a little more challengind, he was a heavyweight, lol.... But poor guy was so exhausted from getting pounded by the water, AND HOLDING HIS BUDDY WITH THE BROKE LEG THE ENTIRE TIME!! We ended up bringing him to the stern of the boat to see if it was easier, he couldn't get a foot up to the ladder. Mind you, this whole time, we got 4-6 foot swells, throwing us around like a washing machine. So I turned the motor all the way towards him, and told him to try and get a footing on the fin of the lower unit. Once he got footing, I tilted the motor up, and that gave him just enough help so that we could drag him onto the back deck of the boat. So I notify USCG, that I now have two of the victims in my boat, and I'm going back for the third one. I heard the Helo in the air, and as I was on the way back to the third guy (we drifted quite a ways trying to get the two guys on board) The USCG 25 footer showed up on scene.
So now, it's me with two guys aboard my boat safe, USCG boat, and the Helo hovering right over us. I told them I had the two guys in my boat, but the third one was on the rocks, I was on the way to get him, but if they wanted to get him, that was fine. They were kinda looking at each other, still assessing the whole situation, they told me they couldn't get that close to the rocks, so I said OK, I'll go get him, so I motored back over to him, and he already saw how we got the others on board. So I nosed close to him, we pitched him the life ring, and then he held on while we reversed away from the rocks enough to pull him to my boat. He was a little more able bodied, a little younger than the first guys, so he was actually able to get a footing on the boarding ladder, and we pulled him in fairly easy. So now I notified USCG that I had all three victims on board, then the USCG boat came closer and we planned to head further out from the rocks to transfer the men over to their boat. 

I tied up to their boat, and two of the men were able to get over to their boat, but the guy with the broke leg was in dire straits, and really in bad shape. We thought they were gonna send the basket from the Helo down to my boat, but something happened, and they changed their mind. Instead, I offered to just follow them to the Coast Guard Base by the Ferry Landing and take the man there. They agreed and one of the Coasties finest boarded my boat with his medical equipment, and we followed the USCG boat back to the station. Once back at the Coast Guard dock, I parked, and they had emergency medical staff on scene to tend to the three gentlemen. They helped tie us off to the dock, and we let them do their thing. 

The guys we rescued were extremely grateful, couldn't thank us enough. The Coast Guard guys kept thanking us too, they said they were very appreciative of what we had done. 

As for what happened.... Well the guys told the USCG that as they were at their spot trying to anchor, a huge swell came across their stern, they kicked the bilge pump on, but then a second swell came into the boat. This weighted down the boat, and lowered the freeboard, so the third wave flipped the boat over. If you think about it, the wave periodicity is about 6ish seconds, so this happened in a matter of about 22-30 seconds, the boat was upside down, and the guys were in the water. I mean, they were no match for the rough waters, throw in the jetty rocks they were getting slammed against, and their boat slamming them. The boat slammed on the guys leg and broke his femur. Talk about some powerful swells..... 

I am so glad that I was able to be close by to help these guys. I saw two boats go right by them on that side of the jetty, and not one boat came over to help them, or even came over to help us get them. It was a pretty somber experience to know that there were 15-20 boats there at the end of the Jetty, and I was the only one that went to help them. I don't care, there were people in distress in the water, I was gonna do everything I could to help save them. I am very thankful to God that I had the experience, and the ability to help save these guys. As the Coast Guard put it, " at least wo of the men were minutes from perishing".... 

I have a few pics, but am trying to get the formatting right to post them.... I will post pics later....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well done, Captain...well done indeed....

Can't help but thinking how lucky they were that at least two of them had sense enough to have their PFDs on in those swells. Could have been a whole lot worse..

As for the other boaters who refused to help.. What can ya say... Maritime Law says they MUST help...but we all know lots of them who simply won't..

Your 'clients' have a story to tell that is a heck of a lot more exciting than hooking up with a few bull reds....:tongue:

:cheers: to you, and your clients...and the Coasties....


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Right on Sir! :clover:


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

GOOD JOB!!!!! I saw it in the news paper...........


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, an experienced novelist couldn't have written a better account that lets me see in my mind how everything happened:cheers:

In case anybody ever needs to help someone into a boat and do not have the genius that adpotel showed of using his engine hydraulics, here is a video. When I rafted a few years ago in Colorado, I had a 5'3" 140 pound woman pull my 265 pound 6'2" carcass into the raft by pushing me down into the water, then just holding onto my PFD and falling backwards.





Again, kudos to the OP; a hero that put himself in harms way for the safety of others.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Good job.


----------



## baitbig (Jul 20, 2010)

Well done capt!!! I later went out for bull reds and checked the south jetty and I noticed a boat on the rocks and could tell it was recent but no idea that recent. Glad you did what you but it bothers me that no one else would help or assist in any way. Also, it seemed odd the coast guard decided to let you go back for the third instead of them. Not bashing them but strikes me odd.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, that is awesome. That was heroic. And I'm sure you have a boatload of good karma coming your way!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Here is a link to the Channel 11 news clip that came out last night.....

http://www.khou.com/news/local/Good...e-3-boaters-near-Galveston-Bay-229389701.html


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice work!!!! My only problem is that you were apparently more prepared for rescuing someone off the jetties than the coast guard? They drill all the time seems like it'd be a no brainer for them to rescue third person. Regardless you did one heck of a job on saving those three people.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Lmao did yall read the story? USCG said thanks for the assistance. Sounds to me the op did the work and only received partial credit. BS good job Capt. and good looking out.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> Nice work!!!! My only problem is that you were apparently more prepared for rescuing someone off the jetties than the coast guard? They drill all the time seems like it'd be a no brainer for them to rescue third person. Regardless you did one heck of a job on saving those three people.


I think in that situation they would have dropped some one from the helo to assist in getting them in the basket rather than try and get their boat to the rocks. 
Sounds like our captain had the process down and rather than expose another person, they just let him make the pickup..

A

And great job by the way.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

You Sir are a top notch Capt and downright fine person for taking the initiative to rescue those folks when no one else around would.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Well Done Sir! You are a true hero! It's nice to know you were able to prevent a tragedy and all are safe. Those guys and their families will never forget you! God Bless You!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice job adpostal. 
Thanks for posting the details. 
Must be quite a feeling.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

*PICS*

Here are a few shots that we took.....


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Couple more of me, and a really good one of my clients. They were fantastic, they followed all of my instructions to a T, and the rescue went off without a hitch. He doesn't know yet, but I am giving them a 100% FREE trip for some bay fishing ASAP..... They never complained once about anything we had to do, or even mentioned anything about not being able to fish. We went out for about an hour afterwards, and caught a shark, but no fish was any match for what we all experienced that day. Like I said, I am gonna give them a free paid trip for all their hard work.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

What a great ending......


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

way to go man ! Very Cool!
Here's to You!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Very impressive job Captain. I salute you for a rescue soooo well done.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

You were put there for a reason Capt.! You and your clients are awesome! Way to take charge of a situation, and get everyone home safe! Green to you!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Capt. Postel, 
Great local story to hear about that ended up on the positive side. Those 3 men are forever grateful for your quick first response. 

Its a great feeling when you can be in the wrong place at the right time for the right reasons...


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

WTG!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Whoa. That is one wild story. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Fine job Captain, mankind could use a lot more like you. God bless you.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a story. Congratulations are certainly in order. The jetties, for some can be quite a challenge. Obviously you are a great captain and know how to handle them. Great job.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

I will say again publicly!! I love you Adolph! That could have been anyone of us or our 2cool family. Thank you for risking all to help. There are very few Saviors among us.....I am proud to call one my friend!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

WOW!!! A story that gives me goose bumps. Not only you Capt. Adolf are a true american hero, but so are your two clients for keeping composure and helping you in the rescue. A story the young kid will remember forever.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

great job.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

God bless you, buddy.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

You did good my friend. God bless you


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Great job. Very good thing you were in the area and willing to assist.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Truly amazing, we are all very grateful you were in the area and saved there lives. Your a hero, green to you. Great job Capt Postel


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

*WOW... Helluva a tale*

Anyone looking for a guide??!!

Blood and Guts Guide Service
(832) 212-4865

Join Capt. Adolph Postel on a fun filled fishing adventure in the Galveston Bay Complex. Capt. Adolph has over 15 years of experience fishing the Galveston Bay Complex. So if you want to have a good time and go catch some fish, you are in the right place. Capt. Adolph Postel is a Certified U.S. Coast Guard Captain and Texas Parks and Wildlife Fishing Guide.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Great job ! I hope you're out there if I ever need help.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Great job! I am sure the survivors will be forever grateful for your actions.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Wow - great story with a fantastic ending. God Bless!


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Its still there


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

JayTray said:


> Anyone looking for a guide??!!
> 
> Blood and Guts Guide Service
> (832) 212-4865
> ...


Cool deal. The story was a good one. Glad you were there. Femur breaks are nasty injuries.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Yep, thats the boat.... Three dudes in a 21 foot deeper V Hulled boat at the Jetties. Guys said they been fishing the Jetties for years, this is the first time anything has happened wrong. I mean, it is just proof that it can happen to anyone. Three large swells over the stern, in less than 30 seconds, and you are clinging to your life getting beaten by the swells and the boat.... WOW!! Sure am glad I was there to help. Thanks for the pic CAPSIZED...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad it turned out well and you were able to save them.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow. God bless you Captain.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Great read Capt. Glad yawl all made it back to shore safely


----------



## gigles55 (Oct 2, 2012)

Good Job..


----------

